# Oh No !!!



## Shadi (Feb 28, 2010)

the mother cat and her Daughter are BOTH pregnant ! 

what should I do ? >_<


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Have them spayed? That's one alternative. If you don't wanna do a surgical abortion (spay them) you should start looking for future homes already and save money. In worst cases it can be very expensive with kittens.


----------



## igloe (Mar 1, 2010)

Call Jerry. atback

J/k lol was it the same dad?
I would advise to spay them now when it's early.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Shadi said:


> the mother cat and her Daughter are BOTH pregnant !
> what should I do ? >_<


*1.* Prepare birthing/nesting boxes for both cats. They *may* need to be kept separate. Some cat-families can birth and raise litters together but some will not. If yours will not, then they *must* be kept separated from each other. Put money aside in case either requires surgical C-section to deliver the kittens. Purchase the best quality kitten food you can and really feed both of these mothers as much as they want to eat as the kittens develop and they must produce milk. 
After birthing, both cats must be kept inside and not allowed out AT ALL or they can get pregnant again and will give birth soon after weaning these litters and you'll be right back where you started ... but with even *more* kittens and cats to take care of.
*2.* Spay both cats while the pregnancy is early and won't be so hard on their bodies or the veterinarians/staff who must perform the spay-abortion.
Best of luck, no matter what you decide to do.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Shadi (Feb 28, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> Shadi said:
> 
> 
> > the mother cat and her Daughter are BOTH pregnant !
> ...



maybe I can do it to the Daughter but the Mother is likely to have babies probably next week cause her tummy is already huge.


----------

